# Raccoon Attack



## Higgins (Mar 25, 2010)

The Higgins Chronicle: last night my small havanese puppy Higgins, was returning from a sanitary trip to the backyard, he ran ahead of me while I locked a door, he started barking and as I turned around, I saw a large raccoon advancing toward the barking puppy, the raccoon then attacked the dog. I ran rapidly and grabbed the raccoon by the back of his neck lifted him off the dog and threw him off the porch. Much to my surprise, the raccoon came back up the stairs going once more for the puppy, I got between them and the raccoon then went after me. A lucky kick knocked the raccoon off the porch and he looked for a moment at me and then high tailed it off...unhappily he did scratch me in the leg while I was kicking him, so...to the doctors today to see if I need a rabies shot ...( I had considerable blood on me, but when I cleaned it up, most of it was not mine), the puppy was chewed up a bit and we will be off to the vet to see if he needs any further treatment. Luckily, the puppy is a Havanese (all hair) and the raccoon had trouble biting and latching on to the dog with all the hair or the damage would have been greater.
It took a half hour for the puppy to finally come out of his open crate this morning....the pup then checked everywhere cautiously to make sure no demons were lurking. Making matters worse, the puppy had just been neutered at the beginning of the week, so overall it was not a positive week for Higgins.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Poor Higgins! What a nightmare! It will probably be awhile before Higgins feels safe going to the backyard. 

Unfortunatley raccoons can climb, so I'm afraid any height fence you put out back will not deter it. But what was he coming into the backyard for? Maybe if you can determine that and eliminate it, you'll eliminate the raccoon?? I've run into raccoons in my backyard when we had fruit trees and veggie gardens, but they just turn and scurry over the fence.

Good luck with both your visit to the doctors and Higgins. Scary!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this, such a scary experience especially for a puppy. Rabies is on the rise here in GA the media has shown clips of 2 people fighting off raccoons. In both videos the raccoon ran away after the attack. Is your animal control setting traps?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh, poor Higgins... and poor you!! How frightening for you both. Raccoons are usually not aggressive unless they are rabid from what I have heard, so it's a good idea for you to get the injections!!! What part of the country do you live in? We have had quite a few rabid raccoons and foxes in North Carolina in the last few years.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my how scary,I always thought racoons were cute little critters!but hey what would I know we don't have them in England,nor do we have rabies[thank goodness].But we do have masses of foxes who are very bold!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how horrible!!! I can't even imagine going through that!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope Higgins gets over his fears quickly. What a horrible thing to happen! I would def. call animal control and try to have them out to set traps.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh gosh--that is scary for both Higgins and YOU! Geez.......I can't imagine the **** attacking you and twice to boot. YIKES! Hope you both recover quickly!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We have had a couple cats disappear in our neighborhood recently - we suspect it may have been raccoons. Lucky for Higgins you were there to thwart the raccoon's attempts at him. Hope you both recover with no ill effects. I had heard raccoons could be nasty characters and that one didn't want to mess with them. Very scary!!

I did not realize that they could climb things until last summer. There is a fig tree near the house reaching up toward the window of my computer room (second floor). One night this tree was waving wildly and I thought 'wow, must be some wind that came up!', but when I looked out, not another plant or tree was moving. Then I heard wild scurrying and realized it was a raccoon or raccoons in that tree. I waited til morning to check it out and every single fig was gone and broken branches all over. There are no figs on it this year and when I have a chance, it will be taken out. After hearing your story, I want no invitations sitting around for them.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about this! Poor little Higgins, and poor you indeed! I hope you both recover fully and quickly.

Whenever my mom takes Maddie out in the back yard at night, she always keeps her on a leash for this exact reason (and skunks). You may have to try this approach, especially to make Higgins feel safe.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG! That's really scary and something I hadn't thought of. We make noise before going out and now I'm glad the dogs do it, maybe it would scare off anything that's out there.

Hope you're both ok after the doctor visits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Oh my how scary,I always thought racoons were cute little critters!but hey what would I know we don't have them in England,nor do we have rabies[thank goodness].But we do have masses of foxes who are very bold!


Healthy Raccoons don't attack, and they are fun to watch. (though they can make a HUGE mess getting into trash and such) I'd be very concerne that this one was rabid. They are one of the more aggressive animals when they ARE rabid.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I did not realize that they could climb things until last summer. There is a fig tree near the house reaching up toward the window of my computer room (second floor). One night this tree was waving wildly and I thought 'wow, must be some wind that came up!', but when I looked out, not another plant or tree was moving. Then I heard wild scurrying and realized it was a raccoon or raccoons in that tree. I waited til morning to check it out and every single fig was gone and broken branches all over. There are no figs on it this year and when I have a chance, it will be taken out. After hearing your story, I want no invitations sitting around for them.


Healthy Raccoons aren't a problem, and are usually pretty entertaining. And BOY can they climb!!! A number of years ago, there was a mother raccoons and her young'uns in our back yard in the middle of the night. A fracass broke out among the babies, and Mom's way of solving the problem was to send one of them up the aluminum drain spout RIGHT beside our bedroom window. He spent several hours up there moaning softly to himself. (while, of course, keeping US awake!!!) Eventually, Mom and the other babes came back through the yard, and she called him down. He scrabbled down the spout in a (noisy) flash, and the whole family moved off together again.

The only time healthy ones are a problem are if you have small stock. They will get in and kill chickens or rabbits, even through the wire of a coop. Pre-kids, we had wool rabbits (Jersey Woolies), and we had to make sure the barn was SECURELY shut up at night, because we lost several to raccoons before we knew better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My! What a scary confrontation. I am glad that both of you seem to be ok. If the blood was not your own, was it Higgins'? I agree with Karen that healthy Racoons do not attack humans. (unless perhaps if it was a momma with her cubs somewhere near your door) Please let us know what your vet says. But I would err on the side of better safe than sorry where Rabi treatments are concerned both for you and Higgins.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Here in Toronto we consider racoons to be obnoxious pests. Right now there is a family living between my and my neighbour's house (the houses are only about a foot apart on that side - very urban!). We are not allowed in Toronto to do anything to control them. It really is tiresome having them trample my backyard and leave poop around. We are considering buying a small animal electric fence (illegal here - don't tell!) to install on the route they take between the houses.

Anyway, what I'm getting to is that we NEVER let our guys in the backyard after dark by themselves. A momma racoon would make mincemeat of them. My husband takes the dogs out before we go to bed, but always to the front street, on leash.

As you can tell, I'm not too fond of racoons.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

DorothyS said:


> Here in Toronto we consider racoons to be obnoxious pests. Right now there is a family living between my and my neighbour's house (the houses are only about a foot apart on that side - very urban!). We are not allowed in Toronto to do anything to control them. It really is tiresome having them trample my backyard and leave poop around. We are considering buying a small animal electric fence (illegal here - don't tell!) to install on the route they take between the houses.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm getting to is that we NEVER let our guys in the backyard after dark by themselves. A momma racoon would make mincemeat of them. My husband takes the dogs out before we go to bed, but always to the front street, on leash.
> 
> As you can tell, I'm not too fond of racoons.


You can do like Robert Downey Jr did in The Soloist and put down some coyote urine to drive them away.. ...I recommend not spilling it on yourself like he did though because that would just be tragic.. uke:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is really scary! We live in a wooded area and I've never seen a racoon! We have seen a possum who we think was rabid but it got attacked by bees and died under my neighbor's deck! I don't go out with Abby at night but I do watch right from the back door because I worry about snakes and other wild critters. I also turn on all the outside lights when she's out there.

I hope you and Higgins are both okay and the doctors were able to take care of things today. Higgins might be a little hesitant to go out for a while now but if you go with him it should make him feel safer.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That is so scary. Glad Higgins wasn't hurt badly. Poor puppy. We have a huge raccoon living close by. He/she likes to poop on our front porch every so often. I'm so worried that Gitter will happen upon this beast while out peeing late at night. I saw the raccoon one evening and it is much, much bigger then Gitter.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Well now that was one aggressive Raccoon. Very scary for both you and Higgins. I agree with all the others - and have my fingers crossed that all works out for both of you. 

I think you should be proud to add a line on your resume that say's "I drop kicked a nasty Raccoon off of my deck and out of my backyard"!!!

Seriously - let us know what the doc's say.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad Higgins is safe. I agree "Healthy racoons" rarely attack. They can be a problem with small pray rabbits, chickens and fish in ponds. Here is a pic of one that loves our bird feeder he climbs to the top and waits when our beasties are out.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Glad Higgins is safe. I agree "Healthy racoons" rarely attack. They can be a problem with small pray rabbits, chickens and fish in ponds. Here is a pic of one that loves our bird feeder he climbs to the top and waits when our beasties are out.


They really are just the cutest little critters. .....but only ever from a distance.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow..I posted a picture of my (Overly friendly) raccoon on facebook yesterday and now I see this..weird timing  
So sorry for you and your puppy..what a horrible thing to have happen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How are you and Higgins doing?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very frightening. Something I never even considered. I hope all is okay with you and Higgins.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I sure wish you'd get back on here and let us know everythings OK for both of you! I'm frettin'! And more paranoid then ever when letting Yogi out at night!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it was last year or the year before, we found a racoon in our neighbors tree. He was definitely not well, but he didn't attack. I think he was just waiting to feel better so no animals got him. After about 3 days, he went away.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

How odd that we never heard the rest of this story! Did Higgins or his Mom require rabies treatments? Did poor Higgins have post tramatic stress after this horrifying incident? I guess we may never know....but I'm still wondering...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very scary. I have lots of them around here, but I never see them. I did see a porcupine walking in the woods in my backyard a few years ago. The thing was MASSIVE! I hope you and Higgins are alright.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, please give us a follow up!

How are you and Higgins?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this the first go round. I would never have thought about raccoons. We have them here but so far no issues. I would assume all is well since we've heard no more for months.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have them in my woods also. The only problem I have had is that they take a chicken once in a while. But I don't carry Rosie out after dark. Between the big owls, opposums, and *****, it is just not safe. I would worry about the rabies. ***** don't usually attack but run away from humans. Something is coming into my fenced area at night now. I got a glimpse of it last week or so. Long and black. I think it is a feral cat. Every morning Rosie tracts everywhere it has been. We put out a live trap but haven't caught it yet.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't forget about coyotes! They have moved into very suburban/urban areas and will kill small dogs and cats....


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, for sure! We have woods behind the house. There are all sorts of critters around here. Coyotes, ****, skunk, deer, turkey....A week or so ago, Yogi was looking out the sliding glass doors and started growling. I went to see what she was growling at. There were 2 deer in the yard. As soon as I walked over by her, she started barking and they ran off. I think if I ever let Yogi outside, not nowing something was out there, she would chase whatever it was, and that scenerio scares the crap out of me! (Our yard is not fenced) I'm very careful to make sure the coast is clear before I take her out, but I can't get it thru to my significant other, and I'm gone Tuesday morning thru Wednesday nite every week, so I'm always worried about her safety when I'm gone!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh,I would never have the nerve to let the dogs out without me if my yard wasn't fenced! OMG! I can't imagine all the critters that would be roaming around out there without that fence! We see opossums, coyotes, skinks, racoons, stray cats and neighborhood dogs, fisher cats, and foxes etc in our front yard. They walk right through the spaces in the wrought iron fencing out there. But the stockade keeps everything out of the back. If we didn't have that fence I think I'd have to let the guys out on leashes! They would bolt after something....Lucy chases the squirrels in the trees!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Higgins what is the pronosis? Will you have to take the rabies shots? Let us hear because we care. Lucile


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

This concerns me as we see them alot here. I know they are not agressive unless sick, but you never know. We have heard that when they are sick they will even venture out during the day time. I wish we could get an update.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have wondered how this case of the attacking raccoon turned out as well as we have them in our neighborhood along with the nutria, opossums, cats, dogs, hawks, etc. I certainly hope there were no ill effects. It certainly made me a bit more cautious and on guard - our yard is not fenced either, but Augie is never let out alone. We do have a temporarily fenced area for him to run and play but we are always with him there as well.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone privately email her or does anyone have her phone number, it is frightening to not know what has happened, but the silence worries me. 
I quit feeding squirrels on my deck because the wild animals come up at night to get what is left...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Can anyone privately email her or does anyone have her phone number, it is frightening to not know what has happened, but the silence worries me.
> I quit feeding squirrels on my deck because the wild animals come up at night to get what is left...


Yeah I don't feed anything. The less critters the better. The bunny under my deck ,I can live with . Molly was after him an hour ago. This **** story is unusual for sure. But I'm not totally surprised . These ***** are getting more bold all the time when they live near humans. I almost peed on one last year when I went out at night to wizz when we were camping. They come out during the day there, quite often. I think,,,, has left us. ?


----------



## Higgins (Mar 25, 2010)

*Higgins and the Raccoon*

To finish this Higgins adventure, following the attack, cleaned up Higgins' wounds (bite wounds), Higgins was limping, so off to the vet, Higgins had a dislocated shoulder, which was quickly repaired. I on the other hand who had to pull the raccoon off Higgins and did get bitten in the melee, had to also seek medical attention and had to get the full series of rabies shots (time consuming but not too bad, unlike what they use to be.). Higgins as a result of the attack now patrols the yard in heighten alert and any sound outside immediately catches his attention and he wants to go outside to check it out (of course, he will only go out, if I come out with him).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for letting us know 'the rest of the story'! Sounds like the two of you have recovered - very glad to hear that! Glad you took precautionary measures with the rabies shots. How scary that must have been for the both of you. But Higgins is still up for some action?? Feisty little character!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You poor guys! I am glad that everyone was okay. Did Animal Control find the raccoon and verify it did have rabies?

Very scary...


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor Higgins! And poor YOU having to endure the rabies shots! I'm glad to hear they aren't the ordeal that they used to be.... Good Luck with your continued recovery.....


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you Higgins Mom!!!!! Sooo glad to hear all has turned out well! That's a load off my mind!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was so worried about both you! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was quite a traumatic ordeal! I'm so glad to hear everything is pretty much back to normal. Sounds like Higgins has appointed himself guard of the yard! Thanks for giving us the follow-up.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad everything ended well,we're lucky in England no rabies here,so don't have to worry too much about different critters.Higgins sounds like a plucky little character!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy to hear all is well now and that you did get the rabies shots. Higgins will probably be on alert for the rest of his life. What an awful experience for both of you!

About 10 years ago, I almost had to have the rabies shots. We found a litter of kittens on our property from a feral cat. We were taming them to find them homes, but it wasn't easy to get a couple of them. One morning, I cornered one of the kittens (they were about 8-10 weeks old) and it viciously attacked me. I was worried about rabies but our local vet told us it was rather rare for cats to have rabies. He told me if I could capture the kitten and keep it isolated and watch it, it would probably be fine. I DID manage to catch the kitten and we isolated it in our garage and that little guy had ALL the symptoms of being rabid. So I took it to the vet and he too isolated it a couple of days and agreed. Unfortunately for the kitten, we had to have him tested for rabies. (None of the other kittens were showing signs but we had all of them isolated together by this time.)

The results came back and the kitty was not rabid and I did not have to have the shots. The vet said he had never seen the behavior this kitten had displayed and was certain it would be rabid. We were ALL so happy it was not. 

The vet was so nice and gave the rest of the kittens all their shots and found them homes. He also spayed/neutered them for free.


----------

